# Oh nos!



## thekinetic (May 22, 2012)

Uh my tank has suddenly snails! And by that I mean snails that sprang up out o' nothing.

They're still babies so I can't tell what kind but there are 5!:shock:

Should I wait to see what they kind they are or destroy them?


----------



## Fabian (Dec 16, 2011)

Did you recently bought some plants?
I suggest you wait for some time and see.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Yup - they usually hitch a ride on live plants. And snails aren't necessarily a bad thing. Just make sure not to overfeed to keep them to a minimum.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

A couple mmonths ago baby snails hitched in on live plants, I soaked the plants in tap water for a day and did a search with a light and got them all off. I wish I didn't now bc I obtained some with my assassin snails and keeping them in a separate tank and I LOVE THEM!! They're little suckers but they clean up algae real fast! (but they poop a lot) Mine are regular pondsnails but the other common plant hitcher is ramshorn. They shouldn't eat live plants, they'll consume the dead parts and you can supplement it with spinach/green lettuce or algae wafers. If they ever did become a problem you could pick up an assassin snail (they control other snail populations) or a clown loach.  Good luck! And don't rush in and kill them yet!


----------



## thekinetic (May 22, 2012)

Well I originally have a cabomba but removed it due to disease. But what gets me wondering is that they showed up shortly after I tried feeding my guy some live brine shrimp, which in the pet store was right beside a tank of live "mystery snails" aka apple snails.

So I don't know which they are.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

I think mystery snails get big like apple snails (I could be wrong) Can you show pics? 
Or can you say of they're like any of these?
http://www.google.ca/search?hl=en&p...urce=og&sa=N&tab=wi&ei=m13VT9zUDZC20QHenbmuAw <pond snail
http://www.google.ca/search?hl=en&p....,cf.osb&fp=333f05ce8e4d0762&biw=1280&bih=685 <ramshorns
http://www.google.ca/search?hl=en&p....,cf.osb&fp=333f05ce8e4d0762&biw=1280&bih=685 <mystery/apple. They're bigger and gendered, so they need 2 to reproduce


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Woah Woah! No clown loaches! They like groups of at least 4, and unless you have room for 4 16 inch fish they are NOT the answer to your snail problem. 

Mystery snail eggs are pretty large, you probably would have noticed em, plus they lay their eggs out of water. Probably one of the smaller species mentioned above. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Eep!! Sorry! Didn't know about the clownloach group thing. And I'm so naive, only ever seen small loaches, the size of cory catfish. 
And assassin snails stink like eggs after they eat.. -_-" they're messy.


----------



## thekinetic (May 22, 2012)

Aha one of them got big enough for me to see it's shell! They are without a doubt pond snails.

I might just keep them around as my little tank scrubbers!^_^


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Little poop machines! 3 pond snails cleaned my slimy algae covered driftwood in only 2-3 days I think. The poop was unbelievable! And smelly. But I love them anyway  They're little buggers.


----------

